# Não vi ninguém... Errado?



## gothic

Ouvi dizer que se você disser _"Não vi ninguém"_, no padrão culto, significa que você viu alguém!!

Então, eu deveria dizer _"Não vi alguém"_?

Tenso,

Aasla!


----------



## Carfer

Não, que ideia! Isso é misturar a lógica, onde efectivamente a negação da negação equivale a uma afirmação, com a língua. Duplas negativas existem em muitos idiomas, tal como no português. _'Não vi ninguém_' é perfeitamente correcto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Concordo com o Carfer totalmente.


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Não, que ideia! Isso é misturar a lógica, onde efectivamente a negação da negação equivale a uma afirmação, com a língua. Duplas negativas existem em muitos idiomas, tal como no português. _'Não vi ninguém_' é perfeitamente correcto.


 Pois é , o inglês é uma delas. Gothic ,Onde é que você ouviu isso?

Abraços


----------



## Aurino

gothic said:


> Ouvi dizer que se você disser _"Não vi ninguém"_, no padrão culto, significa que você viu alguém!



Padrão culto de quem? Só se for de algum _nerd_ que acha que consistência lógica tem precedência sobre séculos de convenção.

A negativa dupla é perfeitamente correta e frequentemente necessária em português.

(PS: mesmo que fosse uma questão de lógica, que lógica há em se dizer "não vi alguém"? Como se pode "não ver" alguém? )


----------



## patriota

A dupla negativa.


----------



## almufadado

Outro exemplos similares

"Não vi nada ... senhor agente !" -> "Estava de olhos abertos mas não vi nenhuma ocorrência/ocorrência alguma" 

"Não há nada igual !" -> É tudo diferente !

"Não sei não" mas parece que os exemplos anteriores estão no post do patriota  (que eu coloquei aqui para poder dar este)


----------



## Nonstar

Apenas a título de sugestão. Caso eu não quisesse dizer "não vi ninguém", eu diria "eu não vi pessoa alguma", assim como "não vi uma pessoa sequer", "não obtive resposta alguma". "ele não teve qualquer resposta". Estou viajando na maionese, ou não?


----------



## gothic

Nonstar, foi exatamente isso que eu ouvi da minha Professora de Português.
Ela disse que isso não é correto nos padrões da norma culta.

Eu acho muito esquisito dizer: "Não vi alguém".

Esse lance de não ser aceita a dupla negativa, é coisa do inglês.

Ela citou outro exemplo o qual me recordo agora:

"Não havia ninguém na sala". (teoricamente incorreto)

"Não havia alguém na sala". (teoricamente correto)

Esse ultimo, no entanto, me soa um pouco melhor. É até aceitável.


Muito interessante o seu post, Patriota


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Não havia ninguém na sala_: é correcto e idiomático.
_*Não havia alguém na sala_: é esquisito. Haveria neste caso que dizer: _Nem pessoa havia na sala/Não havia pessoa/gente na sala_, ou outras que poderão engadir outros foreiros.


----------



## almufadado

XiaoRoel said:


> _Não havia ninguém na sala_: é correcto e idiomático.
> _*Não havia alguém na sala_: é esquisito. Haveria neste caso que dizer: _Nem pessoa havia na sala/Não havia pessoa/gente na sala_, ou outras que poderão engadir outros foreiros.



engadir ?!?!?!


----------



## Sagitary

XiaoRoel said:


> _Não havia ninguém na sala_: é correcto e idiomático.
> _*Não havia alguém na sala_: é esquisito. Haveria neste caso que dizer: _Nem pessoa havia na sala/Não havia pessoa/gente na sala_, ou outras que poderão engadir outros foreiros.


 
Boa noite Xiao,

Devo te contradizer neste ponto. Não sei quanto ao português europeu, mas no que se trata de português brasileiro os posts do Nonstar e do Gothic são perfeitamente aceitáveis e idiomáticos, a lógica é perfeita.
Claro que _"não havia ninguém na sala"_ também é comumente usado.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Quote:
Originally Posted by *XiaoRoel* 

 
_Não havia ninguém na sala_: é correcto e idiomático.
_*Não havia alguém na sala_: é esquisito. Haveria neste caso que dizer: _Nem pessoa havia na sala/Não havia pessoa/gente na sala_, ou outras que poderão engadir outros foreiros.



> Boa noite Xiao,
> 
> Devo te contradizer neste ponto


 
Apesar de ser brasileiro, para mim também soa esquisito _não havia alguém na sala..._ 

Posso pensar em:
... niguém...
...nenhuma pessoa...
...pessoa alguma...
...vivalma...
...uma só pessoa...
Etc...

Não digo que esteja errado (mas apenas teoricamente correcto, como disse o Gothic) mas não consigo pensar em um contexto para usá-lo. A não ser num contexto específico, normalmente irônico, em que se repita intencionalmente o termo usado, do tipo:
- Mas eu juro que vi alguém na sala
- Só que não havia "alguém" na sala


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu também não reconheço nenhuma forma que não seja o duplo negativo como correta ("também não reconheço nenhuma" é de dar nó na cabeça de quem tenta destrinchar logicamente duplos negativos...). Qualquer coisa que fuja desse padrão causa estranheza e confusão desnecessárias. A professora que disse que isso é incorreto certamente nunca leu um livro na vida ou cresceu trancada num porão na Áustria.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> engadir ?!?!?!


_Em portugués moderno *acrescentar, adicionar*. _
É a velha _palavra medieval_ (Cancioneiro de Ajuda, Cantigas de Santa Maria, Geral Estoria,etc.) moi comum _enader/emader/ẽader/eader _(del lt. vg. *_innadere_, conservada no galego con velarización) que a língua do diasitema galego português mais conservadora, _o galego, conserva_ baixo as formas _engadir/engader_ em pleno uso a todos os niveis da língua.
E um _possível galicismo ou provenzalismo_, que penetraria pelo Caminho Francês a Compostela, de não ser derivação autóctona del *_innadire_ citado, que não tem dificuldade nenhuma e cumpre com todas as regras da evolução latim > galego.
Foi pois o seu uso da minha parte um _arcaísmo_ e um _galeguismo_ a vez. Por tanto, um _solecismo_ pelo que peço desculpas.
Haveria também que comprovar se tem em português um uso clássico posterior nos séculos XV, XVI e XVII.


----------



## Denis555

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também não reconheço nenhuma forma que não seja o duplo negativo como correta ("também não reconheço nenhuma" é de dar nó na cabeça de quem tenta destrinchar logicamente duplos negativos...). Qualquer coisa que fuja desse padrão causa estranheza e confusão desnecessárias. A professora que disse que isso é incorreto certamente nunca leu um livro na vida ou cresceu trancada num porão na Áustria.


 
Também concordo com Macunaíma e os outros. O normal e correto é usar SEMPRE a dupla negação nesses casos:
Eu *não* vi *ninguém*.
Eu *nã*o sei de *nada*.
*Não* há *nada* de estranho nisso.


No entanto, quando esses pronomes são sujeitos na frase não é certo usar a dupla negativa!

*Ninguém* é perfeito. (E não: *Ninguém* *não* é perfeito) 
*Nada *foi roubado do banco. (E não: *Nada* *não* foi roubado do banco)


----------



## gothic

Denis555 said:


> Também concordo com Macunaíma e os outros. O normal e correto é usar SEMPRE a dupla negação nesses casos:
> Eu *não* vi *ninguém*.
> Eu *nã*o sei de *nada*.
> *Não* há *nada* de estranho nisso.
> 
> 
> No entanto, quando esses pronomes são sujeitos na frase não é certo usar a dupla negativa!
> 
> *Ninguém* é perfeito. (E não: *Ninguém* *não* é perfeito)
> *Nada *foi roubado do banco. (E não: *Nada* *não* foi roubado do banco)



É o famoso "pode mas não pode" do nosso português...
Isso o torna fascinante...

Agradeço a colaboração de todos... Sinto-me perfeitamente esclarescido...
Abraços...


----------



## szilvus

"Não vejo ninguém." = "Ninguém vejo" ??? Todas as duas frases são corretas? ou só a primeira?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Só a primeira, szilvus.


----------



## xiskxisk

Em Português a dupla negação está correcta.


----------



## Carfer

szilvus said:


> "Não vejo ninguém." = "Ninguém vejo" ??? Todas as duas frases são corretas? ou só a primeira?
> 
> Obrigada!



Só a primeira, de facto. Não obstante, se é certo que com _'ninguém_' a dupla negativa é obrigatória (pelo menos não me ocorre nenhum exemplo em que o não seja, para além dos casos em que é sujeito que o Denis apontou), já com '_nada_' não é bem assim. Uma frase como '_Nada vejo que mereça censura_' é perfeitamente idiomática.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Não vi ninguém não.
-Viu sim!
Vi não.


----------

